# What human food can my dog eat?



## Greenman (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a mixed bichon/poodle.

She hates every treat that I have ever bought her, but she loves when I give her human food, which I rarely ever do. 

What can I give her that wouldn't be bad for her?


----------



## dajaga (Mar 3, 2009)

well i got recomended to make treats with pure pumpkin puree (not pumpkin pie filling) and ground chicken. both equals part and cook at low temp till hard and cut it to peices, i think you want to dry it out more so then cook it.

there are lots of homemade treat recipes out there, i personally dont feed and grains so its a little harder to find grain free recipes


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

You can give her any RAW meat, bone, or organ you want to and it will be many times better for her than any dog food. You can give her any veggie you want to but it won't have any nutritional value and most treats don't.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 15, 2009)

Trainer said:


> You can give her any RAW meat, bone, or organ you want to and it will be many times better for her than any dog food. You can give her any veggie you want to but it won't have any nutritional value and most treats don't.


Really? Any vegetable works? I can't give her bones btw her teeth are really bad and she's a small dog.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a list of some foods to avoid: http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/baddogfoods.html Some of them are debatable, but most of them are pretty good things to stay away from.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 15, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Here's a list of some foods to avoid: http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/baddogfoods.html Some of them are debatable, but most of them are pretty good things to stay away from.


Thank you Binkalette.

Does anyone have a list of what they _can_ eat by any chance?


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Greenman said:


> Thank you Binkalette.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of what they _can_ eat by any chance?


That list would be way way too long for anyone to take time to write up. A short list: any meats (chicken, beef, lamb, venison: whatever you like to have on hand if you eat meat), baby carrots, pastas, small slices of apple w/o seeds, cheese, yogurt, bread, sweet potato, green beans, blueberries, little bits of pumpkin.

Any human food you use should be fresh (most is ok if frozen, too) and not loaded up with salt, sugar or preservatives. Don't use potato chips or something like that.


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

If her teeth are bad she needs some bones. Try chicken wings (raw of course). Feed her a wing every few days and her teeth will be good in no time.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Trainer said:


> If her teeth are bad she needs some bones. Try chicken wings (raw of course). Feed her a wing every few days and her teeth will be good in no time.


Second that!^^

Shug's (my mom's dog) teeth were horrible, and we were talking to the vet about a professional dental. Then we bought some raw beef ribs, and now her teeth are shiny clean! So size-appropriate bones would be the best thing for your dog's teeth.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, all of you. 

Willowy, you just made a great point and now I feel stupid for never having thought of this. "Size appropriate" is the key phrase. The bones I gave my dog weren't size appropriate, and I think that made her teeth worse.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

If you're looking for tiny training treats:

Cut up hamburger, steak, chicken, cheese (including string cheese), baby carrots are all popular. Liver baked in the oven is also used - I think there's instructions somewhere on the forum.

You may also want to try Natural Balance food rolls, as dogs go crazy over them alot of times.

For stuffing of kongs, etc - yogurt, peanut butter, or wet dog food frozen inside works well.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

The list goes on and on... eggs, any meat (raw or cooked), raw size-appropriate bones, pretty much any fruit or vegetable that's not on the "do not feed" list, potatoes, rice, noodles, bread...

Personally, I train with pieces of chicken; beef; beef jerky; peanut butter; yogurt; chunks of banana, carrot, apple, pear; Cheerios; pieces of celery. 

Use common sense and don't feed anything that's too salty (usually anything that's been seasoned or marinaded for human consumption is too salty), or with too many preservatives or oil. For example, I feed my dogs canned tuna sometimes, but only the ones canned in water, not brine.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Greenman said:


> Really? Any vegetable works? I can't give her bones btw her teeth are really bad and she's a small dog.


You could give her raw chicken wings to gnaw on. Take the skin off so its easier for her to suck on the meat. My last border collie April lived mostly on raw chicken bone in her last yr. Her teeth were very worn down but she managed to eat them.
As for treats what about roast chicken, beef or lamb.



Willowy said:


> Second that!^^
> 
> Shug's (my mom's dog) teeth were horrible, and we were talking to the vet about a professional dental. Then we bought some raw beef ribs, and now her teeth are shiny clean! So size-appropriate bones would be the best thing for your dog's teeth.


That happened to April too, the vet wanted to do a dental so I started feeding her raw bones. The next time she went to the vet they said her teeth were good for her age. She was 10.


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

In addition to meats, my dogs love carrots, celery, canned pumpkin, plain yogurt, apples, pineapple, bananas, oranges, tomatoes and eggs.

But as all dogs are not one and the same better consult your veterinary surgeon.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

sirilucky said:


> In addition to meats, my dogs love carrots, celery, canned pumpkin, plain yogurt, apples, pineapple, bananas, oranges, tomatoes and eggs.
> 
> But as all dogs are not one and the same better consult your veterinary surgeon.



Not unless your vet made a separate study of nutrition. Vets get almost no nutrional education in vet school and most of what they do get is put on by dog food companies such as Hill (makers of Science Diet).


----------



## meagan (Feb 24, 2009)

Trainer said:


> If her teeth are bad she needs some bones. Try chicken wings (raw of course). Feed her a wing every few days and her teeth will be good in no time.


I am by no means knowledgable on the raw food subject, but I've always been told that you should never give dogs chicken bones? Something about how they can get stuck in their throats or intestines...quote me if I'm wrong tho.
I think my uncle's dog died from eating chicken bones.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

meagan said:


> I am by no means knowledgable on the raw food subject, but I've always been told that you should never give dogs chicken bones? Something about how they can get stuck in their throats or intestines...quote me if I'm wrong tho.
> I think my uncle's dog died from eating chicken bones.


It's the cooked bones that can splinter cause problems. You should NEVER feed your dog a cooked bone no matter what kind of bone it is. But dogs can have most raw bones. My dogs are feed a completely raw diet, and they get raw chicken bones at least 3 times a week. They also eat turkey necks, turkey drumsticks, and pork neck bones. 

But they are all medium to large dogs, so they can consume larger bones. Always keep in mind that bones have to be size appropriate for your dog. Nothing too big for small dogs or too small for big dogs. Large dogs can choke on small bones.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My dogs are fed human food in addition to their EVO, all of it good for them, and low in sodium. Pot Roast w/baby carrots and little red new potatoes; organic brown eggs - poached, boiled, or made as an omelette w/French Mountain Cheese and spinach; Sardines in Olive Oil; Wild Alaskan Salmon; garlic chicken; bison (buffalo); venison; pasta w/red sauce and meatballs; low fat cottage cheese; yogurt (plain live culture); asperagus, green beans, spinach; apple, pear, blueberries, watermelon, just to mention a few. They love cream cheese and sour cream which they get small amounts of every so often. Oh, and PIZZA! LOL They do love their pizza, and a little now and then doesn't hurt.


----------

